# Black Widow Recipe



## Iwantaboatrightnow

I just found this site and I'm in love. However, most of the topics are not in my area of expertise. my question is this, could someone simply provide me with a straight forward recipe that I can bring it to Sherwin-Williams Paint store or Lowes and say "make this". Thank you!


----------



## Da Wiz

You want a recipe for Black Widow? Sorry, no idea what you are talking about. How do you know they don't already make a color close to what you want? Besides that, every brand of paint has their own pigments, so a "recipe" that works for one kind of paint will be impossible to duplicate by using the same "recipe" if you go to a different place (because their pigments are not the same).


----------



## sga2

Black Widow comprises two parts - standard household paint and metallic auto body paint. No hardware/home improvement store will have the latter. Thankfully, it's very easy to do. Get hardware store to mix part 1, find part 2 online (or local retailer, if you're lucky), mix, apply.

The challenge isn't getting the paint. Surface preparation and paint application require great care as the metallic component of the formula will really highlight any imperfections. 









Black Widow PFG - the Presentation - Black Widow


The Valspar Ultra Premium Flat Enamel paint has been renamed by Lowe's to Valspar Ultra Premium Super Flat Finish. The paint is the same so the existing tint formula will still work. You can use Behr 1850 as well and the picture of the Auto Air Aluminum is actually a quart - not the two 4oz...




www.hometheatershack.com





If you go this route, then good luck. The results are worth it when done properly.


----------



## sga2

I tried it myself and was very happy with the performance.


----------

